
Mindset: The New Psychology of Success Book Club Review - jameswatling
https://kiwipassport.com/2017/02/20/mindset-the-new-psychology-of-success-book-club-review/
======
Justinlouie
Love this book. Especially after Bill gates gave it such a great review

~~~
jameswatling
Thanks - Link for the interested [[https://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/Mindset-
The-New-Psychology-...](https://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/Mindset-The-New-
Psychology-of-Success)]

------
reactDeveloper
Did you find this book had real world practical application?

~~~
jameswatling
Most of the book is giving examples of different mindsets - Dweck more or less
gives examples so that you are able to identify them yourself. She also gives
a few practical steps you can take to apply more of a growth attitude

